# This Week's Hauls From an Antique Show and Yard Sales



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to inspire those Lumberjocks who think that owning the newest power tool is the only road to achieving proficiency in their craft. So, while this is not a gloat, it IS possible to get out there and find some incredible hand tools, which you can tune up and cherish. Someday, you'll also come to the conclusion that the unplugged workshop will make you the artisan that you should aspire to be. Then, you'll be out scouting for the best old planes you can find, and other alternative tools from a different age. you will discover the joys of working with your hands, rather than simply be a machine operator in your liesure time. Anyhoo, this is what I've picked up over the past week or so: 

Yeah! The nicest #45 Stanley I've ever found, perfect nickling and uber complete, just $130. an Albert & Lindner- Munchen beech plane, near new and nice, $40. Incredibly, a Keen Kutter Transitional, maybe? Approx Stanley #22 size, the cutter is marked, the plane itself is not, but it may have been stamped in front.
 
A group of #4 planes, A Pope 9", Buck Bros., Another awesome Rapier #400, and one generic.

A Sargent 3415, Nice Stanley #4 1/2, Brillant #4, and a 100(?) block.  Generic 3-jaw 2-speed breast drill, generic bit brace, and mint stanley #72 double spur mortising gauge. Now go out and find some treasures out there!!! Thanks for looking!!
*UPDATE:* Dan was able to verify that the transitional is indeed a 'Keen Kutter"!!! Thanks again, Dan!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul. I'm inspired. Now to pick up a second job to pay for my inspiration.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Does your newspaper have a Garage Sale section?

You're on a ROLL!

Good stuff you're getting… Yes… Treasures!

Enjoy!

Are you going to use'em or fixup & sell'em?


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

PK, really nice haul sir!! That 45 is super minty, and I'm digging the Brilliant plane. I saw my first one in the wild last week, and didn't know what to make of the adjustment mechanism. Yours looks like it has a full iron on it, very cool. Really nice knob on that 4 1/2 too. Congrats on all the great additions to your family, thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies!!
*DonW*: yeah, I have the best wife in the world! She didn't mind when I hit the ATM three times at the Antiques show today! *Joe L*: Sometimes I find myself in the desert, not a worthwhile plane to be found, and then Bam! They're everywhere! Nope, I have never sold any. I don't do much to rehab, except to remove enough red rust so that they don't leave a streak on the surface of the wood. That and some diligent sharpening, using the techniques I've learned here on LJ. * ITNerd*: Yeah, those Brillants are weird, with that twin-post depth mechanism. Kinda like a Stanley #151 spoke shave! I have to keep 'em away from the red Rapiers, the colors clash on the shelf! The 4 1/2 is the first one I've seen with a corrugated sole, I'm not such a fan of the corrugated ones, but it was $25 from the old-timer who bought it new…50 years ago, he said! He thinks there's more in his basement, and he has my number. Happy hunting!!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Great haul for sure! Wow you found some nice things here. 4 1/2 looks nice too!

Keep on hunting and showing them off!

Joe


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I gotta say, I really have those weird compulsions to buy certain stuff. Like…1960's hardbound books based on TV shows like 'Combat!', Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, and Rat Patrol. Beacon or Dietz kerosene lanterns…How and Why Wonder Books from the early '60's (I almost have the full set,) any vintage 3-Stooges items, National Lampoon magazines, Roseville pottery, Medalta crockery, plant pots marked "McCoy #7, and most weird, snap-in shelf brackets for Knape/Voit shelving standards!! Yikes, I have milk crates full of 'em!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I can not wait until I can go to those kind of sales.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going to be lazy and ask if anyone has knowledge about the existence of Keen Kutter transitionals. The sole closely matches my #22 Union, and #22 Stanley as pictured, but the cap iron is smooth like a Union, and painted black. The cutter is enscribed 'Keen Kutter'....could this be the real thing, or it it just another Union, or other brand?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I see you snagged a few lookers there. You have quite the ecclectic collection. Congrats on the great finds and additions.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Arlin:* I know a bit about the mobility issues you have, and if you're still wheelchair-bound, an indoor antique show is where you've gotta be! I noticed quite a few people today with mobility assistance in several forms, and these indoor venues always have accessible entries, and facilities to enable the challenged. You might not strike gold right away, but after attending a few shows you're bound to discover the deals that will make your day!* jjw:* Yes, the 4 1/2 will be getting the treatment first, this one deserves some refurbishing, and will undoubtedly become one of my favored users. I only have one other plane of these dimensions, a generic with a cutter that is stamped <rae> inside a diamond, so I'm glad to get a real one finally! Truth is, I do indeed often get skunked with a full day of yardsaling, or attending a show, so this was a very good weekend for me here in no-wood-land. Once I get my hands on a few #30 to #34 Stanley transitionals…I'll be happy. Heck, I've never seen one, except in pictures! *Shane*: thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

poopiekat, where do you live? I'm going to buy a house in your town.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Brett:* Planes do seem to come up around here, but it is because there are no woodworkers to speak of! So I tend to get some scoops now and then. Problem is, there's no local native lumber! That's the problem! Jeez, back east I was swimming in lumber, here there is little to be had, no local sawmills, no trees to speak of, with any kind of yield. So I've got a stash of mill ends and industrial clearance lumber, what I have to buy from the big-box retailer is a deal-breaker most of the time. ps, I bought every plane I saw at that antique show, except for a wayyy overpriced #78. I already own seven of them!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Those are worthy pieces .
It rightfully belongs to a caring hands … 
Good catch!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

*poopieKat*, my problem is that I live in a newer part of the country that never really had a woodworking history. So, most of the (few) vintage woodworking tools that are for sale around here were brought from back east. However, if you want to buy some branding irons, barbed wire fencing, or agriculture implements, we've got that in spades.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Poopie, that Brillant #4, is it maked 4 or are using that as a size reference ? I know we talked about them a while back as I have one but mine's a 300 .


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in Salt Lake City and there is very little antique wood working tools here.
The only one we can find have been bought back east and imported here by the antique shop ownwer.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Glen,* I do recall that conversation, and after I took the photos I quickly scribbled some notes to be added to the text. The new Brillant was set among some #5s… and I mistook it for a #4. It is indeed a #300 like yours, and I know I have another one somewhere….I hope it's not in the garage!
*b2rtch:* Back in the northeast, there were more planes, but more plane collectors. Here, there are a few planes, but fewer collectors. I really don't know ANYBODY around these parts who is an active woodworker, which is why I can saunter through an antique show and snarf everything in sight. Dealers know me now, and often call my attention to a plane I might have overlooked. Indeed, that 45 was priced at $265; the vendor offered it to me for $130 so he'd have gas money for his trip home. So, the rhetorical question is… Is it better to be a small fish in a big sea, or a big fish in a small sea? Heck, I never give up, I just hunt harder according to whether I'm in a target-rich area or not. Only Tucson was the most challenging area to find good woodworking stuff in my experience, I'd expect SLC to be about as bad. You'd think Brigham Young and his followers would have more reverence toward woodworking! Still, eBay is my favorite source these days; There's always a few in transit at any given time.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice scores PK!


----------

